# Touchpad Disabled HP Mini 110-3000



## hoverzap (Sep 2, 2012)

I have a netbook Mini HP 110-3000. I got knew that I just disabled the touchpad when an icon appears touchpad diabled like. I need urgent help!

Cheers

This image just like my netbook
HP Mini 110-3000 Netbook gets Atom N475 and HD-out | Laptop Review Shop


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

This may do the trick: Press & hold down the _Fn_ key, then press _F9_ key.


----------

